
What's new in WordPress 3.7, "Basie" - krogsgard
http://www.poststat.us/wordpress-3-7-basie/
======
ChrisNorstrom
To me Wordpress is one of the most important things to happen to the internet,
Not Facebook, not Twitter. Wordpress has democratized creating a site and
helped millions of people create an online business, community, blog, helping
bring in massive amounts of revenue for small business owners.

I've got 4 sites running wordpress: my portfolio, my online store, a design
database for items under $50, and a magazine cutout marketplace. (See my
profile for links) Those last two I mentioned took less than a week to tweak
and hack together thanks to the speed and ease of setting up wordpress sites.

It's sad that Matt Mullenweg never got the same recognition that Jack Dorsey
or Mark Zuckerberg got. He definitely deserves it. We've got to stop only
celebrating and worshiping people who make money. I think Matt empowered
people just as much if not more.

~~~
wwweston
Mullenweg probably isn't crying all the way to the bank; Automattic does
pretty well and might be worth as much as Tumblr:

[http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2013/05/24/automattic-
nears-t...](http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2013/05/24/automattic-nears-tumblr-
valuation/)

------
DigitalSea
The automatic background updates feature might be the most important feature
of all in 3.7. Hopefully this goes a long way to plug some of the rampant
security issues that plague the CMS because of failure to update to a later
version. The new date querying features are also a welcome addition as it has
been notoriously hacky in prior versions querying advanced date values in
Wordpress and finally we search has been given a little love and is no longer
so horrible that it requires a third party plugin to fill the void. Best
version of Wordpress to date by far, wonder how they can top this list in 3.8.

~~~
gregd
Ugh. I'm extremely skeptical of auto-updates. My servers don't auto-update, my
workstation doesn't auto-update..nothing I own, auto-updates if it's capable
of it.

Can anyone tell me if it can be turned off? All I'm seeing is this:

 _For developers there are lots of options around how to control the new
updates feature, including allowing it to handle major upgrades as well as
minor ones, more sophisticated date query support, and multisite
improvements._

I've been burned one too many times. I see a MASSIVE WP failure in the near
future where an update gets pushed out and takes _millions_ of Wordpress sites
offline...

It's happened with Bitdefender. It's happened with AVG. It's happened with
Windows 8.1 RT.

~~~
8ig8
I'm fine with it, but i understand the concern. It sounds pretty easy to
disable the feature...

> The simplest way to disable it is to add define(
> 'AUTOMATIC_UPDATER_DISABLED', true ); to your wp-config.php file

~~~
poissonpie
Urg. It should be off by default in my opinion. You should have to explicitly
turn it on.

~~~
zeroDivisible
I think it should ask the user, explicitly giving him information about what's
wrong with both approaches.

------
jcutrell
I for one am very excited about all of the new functions and classes
available.
[http://codex.wordpress.org/Version_3.7](http://codex.wordpress.org/Version_3.7)
\- things like wp_extract_urls() and a WP_Http_Streams class look really
exciting.

Not so excited about auto updates, but every site I build is in some kind of
version control anyway.

~~~
adnanfasih
I agree on that! I also like the new look of WordPress but the auto update
option is not effective for all sites. Specially for developers who don't want
to get clear the coding mess after every update.

------
d_espi
Great write up! Tons of useful features in the new release.

------
d23
> AUTOMATIC BACKGROUND UPDATES

Great, now my plugins and themes can break automatically!

